# John Grisham now on Kindle



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Amazon is showing that John Grisham novels are now available on the Kindle:

http://www.amazon.com/Mystery/b/ref=amb_link_258509822_2?ie=UTF8&node=668008011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=117SVGZHHEMRX80JZZ98&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1248862222&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

How cool is that! Maybe Rowling is next? =)


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Excellent!  When I was thinking about getting an eReader I was disappointed he was an eBook holdout.

I just clicked a bunch of his novels to have the samples sent (I like to see what the formatting looks like before I buy).  I'm really excited!  

I too hope JK Rowling comes to Kindle.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ahh geeeee! How much is THIS gonna cost me! Yipeeeeeeee!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, when in Kindle books, HOW do you get the darn search engine to ONLY give you JG books, without all the clutter of other authors? I mean COME ON Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin is NOWHERE near John Grisham.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, this is good news indeed. I might dip my toe into the water and get The Client, one of my favorites, to reread.



BTackitt said:


> ok, when in Kindle books, HOW do you get the darn search engine to ONLY give you JG books, without all the clutter of other authors? I mean COME ON Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin is NOWHERE near John Grisham.


I agree, the search by author doesn't work the way I would expect it to. However, if you go to one of his books, open up that page, and then click on the author's name, you'll get a list of the books that seems to be clean.

Betsy


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

USAToday article:

John Grisham releases The Firm, 22 other titles as ebooks.
http://www.usatoday.com/life/books/news/2010-03-16-grisham-e-books_N.htm

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I loved The Firm, even if the whole middle section was about photocopying (I think credit for that line goes to Gertie Kindle!).

L


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

It's about freaking time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I loved The Firm, even if the whole middle section was about photocopying (I think credit for that line goes to Gertie Kindle!).
> 
> L


And who doesn't love a good book about Photocopying, LOL!

(Here's another one...








)

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Interesting!!! I know he said in an interview 9.99 was too low for a new book. I better go see how the pricing worked itself out!

M


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

His latest book is $9.99 and the others are $7.99.

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome, I love John Grisham!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This makes me happy to see. It also makes me hopeful that Rowling will eventually change her mind as well.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> His latest book is $9.99 and the others are $7.99.
> 
> Betsy


Excellent. I saw a couple for 6.99 too. Very much in the reasonable camp!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ok, when in Kindle books, HOW do you get the darn search engine to ONLY give you JG books, without all the clutter of other authors? I mean COME ON Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austin is NOWHERE near John Grisham.


I usually look for one of the author's books, then select "Kindle Store" in the drop-down menu and then click on the author's name in that initial listing. This will create a listing of all of the author's books in the Kindle Store.

I've done it for John Grisham, and here's the result


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Dear Ann, Please Note, any and all of these would be great additions to your Kindle Library!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Dear Ann, Please Note, any and all of these would be great additions to your Kindle Library!


There's brotherly love.... Just looking out for your sis and her need for good books.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> There's brotherly love.... Just looking out for your sis and her need for good books.


Yeah, that's the thinking. Absolutely.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Dear Ann, Please Note, any and all of these would be great additions to your Kindle Library!


Well, considering you have something like a $100 credit. . . .and I remember you asked about Grisham early on when you were considering the Kindle. . . .give me a list in order of preference and I'll start buying 'em until your credit is used up. 

(for those who don't know, my brother Richard shares my Kindle account.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For reference:  Here are Grisham's novels in order of publication, though they are pretty much stand alone.

A Time to Kill (1989)
The Firm (1991)
The Pelican Brief (1992)
The Client (1993)
The Chamber (1994)
The Rainmaker (1995)
The Runaway Jury (1996)
The Partner (1997)
The Street Lawyer (199
The Testament (1999)
The Brethren (2000)
A Painted House (2001)
Skipping Christmas (2001)
The Summons (2002)
The King of Torts (2003)
Bleachers (2003)
The Last Juror (2004)
The Broker (2005)
Playing for Pizza (2007)
The Appeal (200
The Associate (2009)
Theodore Boone: Kid Lawyer (2010) (not yet released, I think)


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington and Richard in W. Orange, nope didn't know!  How cool.  Richard, is that W. Orange as in W. Orange NJ?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anyone read Playing for Pizza? I am wondering if it is any good. I got tired of the formulaic stories (but I loved The Firm) but I really enjoyed A Painted House and Skipping Christmas, so I am wondering about this Pizza story.

Thanks for any insight.

L


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Leslie,

I too loved The Firm (as well as A Time to Kill), but you are right, the formulaic stories got to be tiresome with his later books.  I read A Painted House and was so pleasantly surprised!  I'm wondering about the Pizza story as well.  How did you like Skipping Christmas?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I too loved The Firm (as well as A Time to Kill), but you are right, the formulaic stories got to be tiresome with his later books. I read A Painted House and was so pleasantly surprised! I'm wondering about the Pizza story as well. How did you like Skipping Christmas?


I really enjoyed _Skipping Christmas_. I read it for the first time about 2 weeks before Christmas in December, 2001 (a time of great cynicism and unhappiness in this country). It fit my mood in terms of over-commercialism and what goes on around the holiday season. I read it annually from 2002-2007 but not in 2008 or 2009 *because there was no Kindle version available*! This year I found a good substitute (I'll put the link below) but I am excited, next year I'll have two Christmas stories to read.

My 2009 Christmas story, which I thought was excellent:











I read *A Redbird Christmas* by Fannie Flagg in 2008 which I thought was okay, but nothing great.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I knew Grisham crossing over to our side had to be only a matter of time.  I'm so excited about this.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't read a Grisham book in years, on purpose.  I loved the older books that had a legal niche.  He was absolutely brilliant.  Then all of the sudden his writing style changed and everything he sold was crap.  I have always wondered if he stopped writing and then hired a ghostwriter.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

JCBeam said:


> Ann in Arlington and Richard in W. Orange, nope didn't know! How cool. Richard, is that W. Orange as in W. Orange NJ?


Yes, that would be West Orange, NJ ... and Ann...you're missing the point ... I want the books but not with MY money  (I'll split the list with you?)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My friend's uncle was his agent. When his uncle died, Grisham came down for his funeral. If I had known, I would have gone to the funeral.

    I told my father & he got 1 of the Grisham books today.


----------



## thor0298 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have never read a Grisham book before.  I have a few questions.  Is there an order to the books?  If not, are they all pretty good or could I get a recommendation on two.  I always wanted to read The Firm.

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thor--

There's an existing thread on the John Grisham books, and I'm going to merge your post with them, just for organization! Here's a post in that thread about the books and their order (essentially they are stand alone books).

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21434.msg401552.html#msg401552

Betsy


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

thor0298 said:


> I have never read a Grisham book before. I have a few questions. Is there an order to the books? If not, are they all pretty good or could I get a recommendation on two. I always wanted to read The Firm.
> 
> Thanks


No, you can read them in any order. I know his work has been described as formulaic in this thread but I haven't really had a problem with any except The Summons and King of Torts -- which to me have too similar a core.

I like that he doesn't always work with a typical story arc. The best example of this is Rainmaker. Unfortunately (IMO) Copola got a hold of the screenplay, imposed a traditional story arc on it and made it into a forgettable movie.

I'm a serious Grisham reader and I think I'll try to do my top five since somebody else listed all his books.

The Partner (1997)
The Street Lawyer (199
The Firm (1991)
A Time to Kill (1989)
The King of Torts (2003)
The Rainmaker (1995)
The Pelican Brief (1992)
The Brethren (2000)
The Chamber (1994)


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

> Has anyone read Playing for Pizza? I am wondering if it is any good. I got tired of the formulaic stories (but I loved The Firm) but I really enjoyed A Painted House and Skipping Christmas, so I am wondering about this Pizza story.


I read it and it was just ok. My mom liked it because she thought it was cute. I haven't read any of his recent stuff--after the first few books it seemed like they were too formulaic for my taste. At least the pizza one was a different sort of story so he gets points for experimenting (or maybe knocking off a quick story for some extra Christmas cash or whatever, LOL!)


----------

